# Moving to Majorca?



## braden (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm am very interested in moving to Majorca but was wondering what kind of work would I be able to find there, I am more than comfortable with any sort of physical labor. Also is it a fairly laid back style of living like most islands I've been to?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

braden said:


> I'm am very interested in moving to Majorca but was wondering what kind of work would I be able to find there, I am more than comfortable with any sort of physical labor. Also is it a fairly laid back style of living like most islands I've been to?


Are you an EU citizen???? I think that may make a difference to whether you could work there easily???? There is I'm sure a shortage of work unfortunately, as in mainland Spain.... and everywhere else right now! But I dont know for sure??!? 

Does Majorca offer a laid back lifestyle?? Well I guess it does, most hot countries seem to be laid back due to the heat if nothing else!! However, without work or an income - you'll not feel very laid back!!

That said, the right parts of Majorca are beautiful, wonderful views, beaches, lanscapes, villages.... !!

Jo x


----------



## braden (Feb 15, 2009)

jojo said:


> Are you an EU citizen???? I think that may make a difference to whether you could work there???? There is I'm sure a shortage of work there, as in mainland Spain.... and everywhere else right now!
> 
> Does Majorca offer a laid back lifestyle?? Well I guess it does, most hot countries seem to be laid back due to the heat if nothing else!! However, without work or an income - you'll not feel very laid back!!
> 
> ...


Im not an EU citizen. Im Canadian. I just want to leave this cold desolate place for something with a relaxing, warm vibe.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In that case, I dont think its gonna be easy - if you're an EU citizen you are entitled to work in EU countries, although there is mass unemployment. If you have specific skills that are required in Majorca I think you may be able to apply for jobs and if you're lucky enough then the company will sponsor you to come over - something like that. but see what the others say cos I'm no expert

Funny isnt it, I always though Canada was a great place - cold in the winter, hot in the summer, clean, modern and..... well, laid back!!!

Jo


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have to tell you that Mallorca is about the coldest/dampest place I have ever set foot on in winter. 

IAC, you have almost zero chance of work unless you work black at 8/10 euros per hour. 
Sorry but that's the way it is at the moment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I have to tell you that Mallorca is about the coldest/dampest place I have ever set foot on in winter.


You should read the book "a winter in Mallorca" by George Sands. although set in the 1800s, it depicts a journey from the port to Valdamossa Monastry and it paints a dreadful picture of rain, rain and more rain!!! I believe it was based on the true story of Frederic Chopin and his "girlfriend" Aurore Lucile Dudevant (AKA George Sands), who went to Mallorca thinking the warmth would cure him of his TB - except it wasnt warm!!!!!!

Jo


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

true.

they should have come to malaga


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jaan said:


> true.
> 
> they should have come to malaga


Yes, I have to say I didnt expect the weather to be that cold or quite as wet as it has been this winter, I dont know what I expected, but the winter has been a disappointment! Its picking up a bit now, altho its still cold at night, I keep nipping off to warm up in front of my log fire!!


Jo


----------



## braden (Feb 15, 2009)

you all have obviously not experienced a saskatchewan winter. rain rain and more rain sounds alot more appealing than snow snow and more snow with the all too often -40 reading on the thermometer...what do you mean by working black?


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

Winter with lot of snow and minus temperatures can be very beautiful. In poland i love it when its white, snow everywhere, sunny days. But then it melts down, there is mud everywhere, wind and rain and this kind of weather is the worst.

Jojo complains about the weather quite often and i cant understand her. Didnt last 10 days satisfy you?

Im guessing working black, he meant not legally, without permissions, unofficially.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jaan said:


> Jojo complains about the weather quite often and i cant understand her. Didnt last 10 days satisfy you?


I know, I've been a right misery moaning on about the weather. I think its because it seems to have been cold since mid October and i wasnt expecting it. Also the houses here are just not built for the cold, so no carpets, central heating, insulation... I do feel the cold terribly, that was part of the reason I wanted to come here!

Anyway, I shut up about it now and never mention the weather again. I've banged on about it enough LOL (wait til the height of the summer, I'll be moaning that its too hot then!!!!) Yes, the last few days have been beautiful (altho today was a bit grey!!)

Jo


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

I probably never in my live froze as bas inside house as on my first night in Malaga. No one warned me before and i was thinking where the hell did i came to. 

But next day, i went for a walk, 18 C, bit of sun, delicate warm wind and palms and beautiful green trees. I felt sooo good, thats what i call february.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

All good points - last year I was in Sweden/Norway. Worst was minus 21 and 4 meters of snow .....but I NEVER ever felt as cold as I have here, I NEVER had to go to bed fully dressed with my teeth chattering, I never had to sit with my hands on the laptop just to keep them warm or put my feet inside the oven to heat them up!


----------



## braden (Feb 15, 2009)

well youve almost got me convinced not to move there. Where should I live? I just want it to be warmer than Canada and have a super relaxed atmosphere and i wouldnt mind being able to live there legally.


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

maybe hawaii?


----------



## jeyos (Feb 22, 2009)

braden said:


> I'm am very interested in moving to Majorca but was wondering what kind of work would I be able to find there, I am more than comfortable with any sort of physical labor. Also is it a fairly laid back style of living like most islands I've been to?


i live in mallorca and the job situation here is very very bad especially for non spanish people. the only reliable work available is seasonal summer work ie bars and clubs.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

braden said:


> what do you mean by working black?


Illegally. 

As a non-eu member you will need a sponsor to get a work permit. If you dont have one and still want to work your ONLY avenue would be work illegally.


----------

